# FR: Although I become homesick sometimes



## Puppet Strings

Hey all,

This is my first thread here, so excuse me if it isn't too great. 

Currently, I am producing a piece of French work, and have decided to include a little bit of present tense subjunctive. So far, we haven't covered the subjunctive, but she briefly explained a little bit of it, incase we wanted to try and use some.

So, would this make sense?

"Bien que, je devienne nostalgique parfois, j'adore mes grands-parents..."

The "homesick" translation is from the dictionary, so feel free to help me with that too, if you feel that it is necessary.

Thanks.


----------



## bloomiegirl

Welcome, Puppet Strings!

(I just realized the title is your sentence!)


----------



## Puppet Strings

Thanks!

No worries. 

I have now altered my sentence, seeing as I came to the conclusion that the first sentence was too short, and probably made little sense.
However, I'm still not sure whether it's right or not. x


----------



## bloomiegirl

Phew, you changed your original post! So I'm changing this one. 

"Bien que..." is more like  _even though_ in English, and it would not followed by a comma.


----------



## floise

Puppet Strings,

If you want to use the present subjunctive, you can use 'Bien que je devienne nostalgique (de temps en temps), j'adore vivre avec mes grands-parents.' The meaning is 'Although I become homesick (from time to time), I love living with my grandparents. 

Floise


----------



## BEEKEEPER

Your sentence is correct but it does not make sense.


----------



## floise

Hi again,

Quoting Beekeeper:_ Your sentence is correct but it does not make sense.

_I'll explain:A girl has to move to her grandparents' house for the summer or longer because a parent is sick; the girl loves her grandparents but misses her mother and father and her home. 

Perhaps that is not what Puppet Strings meant in her original sentence? The commas in her sentence make it difficult to interpret.

Floise


----------



## Puppet Strings

^ Yeah, I think that is what I meant!
Before that sentence, I am talking about how I go to visit my grand-parents on my own, ocassionally. So, although I get homesick sometimes, I still love visiting my grand-parents, and so forth.
Sorry if my punctuation is a little out, I didn't really check it!
Thanks, all, I think I'm all sorted now.
Really, it was just important that the subjunctive piece was okay, and that there were no huge problems over the use of 'nostalgique' for 'homesick', as I can alter the rest quite easily. x


----------



## floise

Thanks for the explanation, Puppet Strings.

Floise


----------



## Montaigne

"Nostalgique" is not the proper translation.
This person stays with his/her grand parents away from home so "Bien que j'aie le mal du pays...." better reflects his/her feelings.


----------



## Laürenar

_Même si j'adore mes grands-parents, ma maison me manque parfois.
_
I think this sentence express in French what you said in English. Unfortunately for you, no subjonctive here. :/

_Bien que je me sente bien chez mes grands-parents, ma maison me manque parfois._

A try with not exactly the same meaning, but there is subjonctive in it !


----------



## floise

Montaigne and Laurenar,

Thank you for the correction for the word for 'homesick'.

In Québec we often use 'je m'ennuie de (quelqu'un) to mean 'I miss someone'.

Is this used in France?

Floise


----------



## Montaigne

Sure we do. "Je m'ennuie de toi".


----------

